# G'day from Aus ;)



## Kayty

Hey everyone,
I'm Kayty, almost 19 and I live in Australia. I'm a dressage finatic, love art (have my own pet portrait commission business), and work way too much haha! 
I've been riding since I was 4, been involved in dresage since I was 12 and have had way too many horses 
At the moment I'm in between horses. My last one was a 4yr old ottb mare that I had for a year and sold on. Then I leased a lovely WB mare to compete on this year, and now I'm back into looking for my own again. 
I live on a 16acre property with 2 horses (a hannoverian broodie and a retired welsh pony- my first pony ), 2 alpacas, a dog and 3 rabbits. 
Looking forward to joining the forum and chatting to you all.

Kayty


----------



## CrazyChester

G'day! Welcome to the forum


----------



## wild_spot

Hey There! Welcome and have fun. Where in Australia do you live?


----------



## Kayty

Hey everyone thanks for the welcome  
I live in South Australia, right down the bottom near the beach


----------



## free_sprtd

Hey there welcome to the forum! Have fun chatting and it's great to have you here!


----------



## Gidji

Yay for Australia.
Aww, I love WB's. I look after a few that are agisted on my property.


----------



## Kayty

haha yeah wb's are lovely, so much lets 'stupid' than tb's they tend to be a little more predictable but are just so different to ride!!


----------



## wild_spot

Nice! I have a few friends from SA who ride mounted games.


----------



## Kentucky

Howdy ma'am and enjoy the ride


----------



## Gidji

I look after a wb, he just so dopey and adorable. I call him the 'dumbblood.'


----------



## Kayty

Haha yes, they do get refered to as dumb bloods a fair bit haha! Although some of the ******s are nut cases, they don't dance and prance like stupid tb's, but they jump straight on top of you and stay there lol!


----------



## makin tracks

Welcomt to the forum. Always good to have another Aussie


----------



## Kayty

As of today add another horse to my collection


----------



## Saskia

Welcome, i'm currently a misplaced Australian. 

What kind of horse did you get? Pics?


----------



## Kayty

Aw stuck in the land of the sheep are we?? 
He's an andalusian x paint, will be 2 at the end of Feb next year and mature 16hh. Piebald  
Intend to take him on as my next dressage horse, certainly not many broken coloured horses competing in dressage down my way, and have yet to see a broken coloured spanish haha!


----------



## Hunter65

wow he's very nice. I think if my Hunter doesn't grow I may look at getting a paint.


----------



## Kayty

Haha I can't beleive I actually bought a paint.... you NEVER see them in the dressage arena in Aus, there's only a handfull out there competing, but a Spanish one :O I'm really curious to see how he turns out, don't think I can wait a few more years for him to grow so I can back him!!


----------



## dancehabit7

Hey, Good to see another aussie on here  It's great to have you, look forward to seeing some more photos of your horses


----------



## InspiredByHorses

G'day - welcome to the horse forum - im from QLD Australia


----------



## Kayty

Great to see so many Aussies here


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Yay! Another Aussie! I live in Australia too! Where abouts do you live? I'm in Victoria.


----------



## Kayty

Hey there  I'm a South Aussie *cringes... don't hurt me I have family in Vic*  
Do you have horses?? What do you ride?


----------

